

HNpod 16: Opinionated Licenses, Kayak Sale, More HTML5 APIs - mmahemoff
http://hnpod.com/episodes/opinionated-licenses-kayak-sale-more-html5-apis

======
emillon
I absolutely love your podcast. Thanks for this !

~~~
mmahemoff
Glad to hear it. Thanks!

